# Cups, 631, outside port access fails



## daicoden (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi, 

I installed cups, and believe I have followed the instructions correctly.  http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/articles/cups/article.html

I am installing it on a local server, and can't accesses the web interface from a foreign machine.  On the cups machine I tested it via:

```
curl 127.0.0.1:631 > index.html
```
no errors.
Then I try from the same location

```
curl 192.168.2.100:631
#curl: (7) Failed to connect to 192.168.2.100: Connection refused
```
So I am unable to access cups from a foreign Port.

My sockstat reveals:

```
sockstat -4 -l
USER     COMMAND    PID   FD PROTO  LOCAL ADDRESS         FOREIGN ADDRESS      
root     sendmail   894   3  tcp4   127.0.0.1:25          *:*
root     sshd       887   4  tcp4   *:22                  *:*
root     cupsd      775   5  tcp4   127.0.0.1:631         *:*
root     cupsd      775   7  udp4   *:631                 *:*
root     syslogd    657   7  udp4   *:514                 *:*
```

I am wondering if it is because the 127.0.0.1:631 is before the *:631, but I am not sure how to test this since they both have the same pid.

I tried to fix it by install nginx and set up a proxy, but from a foreign port I get an error 400, bad request.  I think that might just be how cups works with the proxy though...  I would expect a 500 if it was an error with the proxy.

Thank you!

Thank you!


----------



## daicoden (Apr 5, 2010)

*solved*

Found this post: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=3667

In order to get it working all I had to do was add a listen for the server ip.

```
<Location />
   Allow all #add this line
   Order allow,deny
</Location>
```


----------

